# Yamaha Hundred 412 amp?



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard about or even tried these things? Old things. 412 combo. Weighs about a tone. I figured it was close enough to the G100 series. Can't go wrong getting a working 412 combo for $200 from PEI and it being delivered for nothing extra just 20 blocks away (if the streets were clear, I would get a midget to stand on it and whip me as I have the amp strapped to me to make me pull it just because it would look odd as hell but in reality my roomie's gonna help me get it. this is a long bracket thingy). 

Gonna get it modded to have two output jacks that will run at 4 ohms together or 8 ohms independently. That is how it would work right? If you take two wire clip thingies, connect them to two output jacks, will they be 4 ohms when both connected or will they be 16? Anyways. Anyone ever hear of this amp?


----------



## freakygguitar9 (Oct 31, 2011)

yes, i own one


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice find! A friend used to have a 212. Great amp for those of us who love that clean "solid state" sound.


----------

